# Maximus V Extreme & i5 3570K issues.



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2012)

I seem to have an issue overclocking my 3570K on this MVE.
What happens is no matter where i change the processor speed, whether the CPU level up, changing turbo ratios on the extreme tweakers page of the bios, nor in the CPU power management, can I get the results i am looking to achieve.

What is happening is that i either get full on overclock without speed step being active, so that the OC is always on. On the flip side if I change the turbo cores and set the top one to 40, I get into windows to find it running locked at 3.8ghz.

I used to think I knew what i was doing with overclocking but this board is about to make me rip my hair out. Been playing with it for about a week, and while a locked OC is fine for some, I would like to figure out how to set the OC and keep speed step active. 

Any help is appreciated on this!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think this mobo is to leet for TPU.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Nov 12, 2012)

best place to ask that is on the ROG forum http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?116-Maximus-Series-Motherboards&order=desc


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2012)

I was thinking about that, but their forums seem a little lame to me, I figured I would pick brains here first, someone has to own this board.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 13, 2012)

Post screen shots of the bios


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Post screen shots of the bios



good point. playing with the OC and I will get a few up!

Edit, seems I stumbled onto something and it is working now. Setting the turbo multi with only control of one core with the same multi across all 4 cores, and now speed step is just working now.

It seems in the end it was CPU-z just reading it wrong and it was actually using speed step too. As soon as I opened Aida64 CPU-z would show the right speeds as well.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure if The Extreme's bios is much different from the Formula, but here's a link to my bios settings: http://s403.beta.photobucket.com/user/erocker414/library/Maximus V Bios


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2012)

I ended up with 1.3V running 4.5GHz and was able to keep the memory stable at 2600Mhz with speed step moving. I think I am good with this for now


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I ended up with 1.3V running 4.5GHz and was able to keep the memory stable at 2600Mhz with speed step moving. I think I am good with this for now






^5


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2012)

This is all I changed...


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 13, 2012)

See if you can get 1T on the command rate. If not back the frequency down to 2400MHz at lower timings with 1T for command rte and memory will perform a bit better. Maybe 9/10/10/28/1T @2400Mhz. Looks like you have it now. It has been a while since I farted with Asus Bios


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2012)

1T runs fine, but I didnt get 2666mhz memory to run 2400


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, M5E here! 
At least I always get throttling of multiplier with EPU ON in BIOS and then, at windows level, of the 3 EPU profiles only "Energy saving" was throttling (auto and Performance, not).
Good luck.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> 1T runs fine, but I didnt get 2666mhz memory to run 2400



If you get 2666MHz at 1T thats awesome. Tighten them timings as much as you can and you have a winner.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I was thinking about that, but their forums seem a little lame to me, I figured I would pick brains here first, someone has to own this board.



Yes, asus forums are pretty lame


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2012)

Asus ordinary forums are lame because nearly nobody uses them, no permanent users eithers apart from some mod.
ROG forums seam a bit more attractive but nothing like TPU 

Edit: And since its origins every Asus site is slow as the fart of a coward....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I ended up with 1.3V running 4.5GHz and was able to keep the memory stable at 2600Mhz with speed step moving. I think I am good with this for now



Thats a good setup for that chip! I am running both 2600K's at 1.32V 4.5ghz and both do not get over 60 degrees  

Glad you got it worked out peet


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2012)

my 2500K runs in the 50-60º celcius during Aida64 stress tests, at 4400 Mhz, and 1,36 volt....


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanx for posting those screen shots, very helpful actually.
Mine seems to be pretty stable @ 4.6 atm.-1.330 cpu voltage, think that's too high?

 Did you drop the vccio voltage from 1.67700 to 1.65000 ?





There are updates on the asus website for ai suite, game first, and bios.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2012)

bios newer than the 1307?

Edit: just looked 1408, will have to give it a try.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> If you get 2666MHz at 1T thats awesome. Tighten them timings as much as you can and you have a winner.


Those sticks dont really improve when you screw with the timings. I have a set and spent enough time playing around that the way they come is the best they are going to be imho.


sneekypeet said:


> bios newer than the 1307?
> 
> Edit: just looked 1408, will have to give it a try.



You need to do slight adjustments to your voltages Sneeky.

for example you have the 

DRAM voltage set @ 1.65 but really it's running 1.677v
VCCO voltage set @ 1.25v is also out @ 1.261v

I find buy just lowering the voltage a click or two lower and just reboot back into the bios the voltage can be checked again to see if any further adjustments are needed.
What have you the Digi+power control settings at? I didnt see a screen shot of it.

Being a new board your going to need to monitor the ROG forums for Bios updates.
They seem to post them there first for some reason 

The bios updates are going to be the key to all your issues with that board, trust me I've been running ROG boards for years and know there what to and what not's of them


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 21, 2012)

Meh. I run 0.95V on VCCSA, and 1.05V on VCCIO @ 4x4 GB 2666 MHz memory. Hynix or Samsung doesn't matter. It just took a few sub-timing changes to get it working right, but that's all.

Don't flash 1408!!!!


DO NOT!!!


----------



## erixx (Nov 21, 2012)

Your carpet is so old fashioned! LOL (But hardware not... hehehehe)
Great thread, thanks all.
BTW; yes, Asus increases set voltages like a bitch... So you have to fool them in the BIOS


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Don't flash 1408!!!!
> 
> 
> DO NOT!!!



reasoning? I figured since I have dual chips I cant really go wrong can I?


----------



## erixx (Nov 21, 2012)

OHHOHHOOOO!

That creates the VERY decisive question: when you update BIOS, it updates only the active CHIP of the TWO CHIPS? Right now I am unaware of what I did when I updated the BIOS. Theorically, I could be using an age old one, as I switched somewhere in the process.... 

checking....


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> reasoning? I figured since I have dual chips I cant really go wrong can I?



I suppose you could, but from what I can tell it's not gonna be the best for your memory, and 1309 is right now. I expect another update relatively soon, perhaps. At least, I hope so!

It's no problem to flash back, just use USBFlashBack, name the older BIOS properly, and it works fine.


But maybe it fixes Turbo for you...



erixx said:


> OHHOHHOOOO!
> 
> That creates the VERY decisive question: when you update BIOS, it updates only the active CHIP of the TWO CHIPS? Right now I am unaware of what I did when I updated the BIOS. Theorically, I could be using an age old one, as I switched somewhere in the process....
> 
> checking....



Yes, you can choose which chip it boots from, other ROM should not be flashed.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> reasoning? I figured since I have dual chips I cant really go wrong can I?


No you cant go wrong unless you flash the wrong chip lol...

Thats what I like about the duel bios chips... If you install a bios and dont like it and to top it off you cant flash back that's when the other chip comes in handy handy


----------



## erixx (Nov 21, 2012)

I just
1) installed Ai suite only days old new version, seems fine... and.
2) this .14 BIOS.

Then I restarted to reflash the secondary BIOS chip and I was greeted with this messages:

iROG01 updating and then PC turned off. Documentation mentions iROG but nothing a Westerner could understand, lol


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. I run 0.95V on VCCSA, and 1.05V on VCCIO @ 4x4 GB 2666 MHz memory. Hynix or Samsung doesn't matter. It just took a few sub-timing changes to get it working right, but that's all.
> 
> Don't flash 1408!!!!
> 
> ...




I flashed 1408 the other day, havent had any problems so far, in fact my rigg seems to be more stable now as far as im aware?


----------



## erixx (Dec 7, 2012)

BIOS 15 is out naAAUW !


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> I flashed 1408 the other day, havent had any problems so far, in fact my rigg seems to be more stable now as far as im aware?



I had problems with this BIOS and both the Formula and the Extreme. Settings made in BIOS are not properly applied. At first I thought it was ram issue, close investigation after showed that the BIOS is not something I want running on my system, period. Turbo is not working correctly, either. On the Formula board, the IGP has become permanently enabled. I even tried re-flashing the BIOS on that board, pulling the BIOS chip, installing a different CPU...still IGP enabled.


I'll try this new one, but flashed over the 14xx BIOS. I will not pull the 0704 off the other chip, since it's working reasonably well.


----------



## erixx (Dec 7, 2012)

with bios 14xx I had set a 44x multi and under Windows it turned out as 46x all the time, I set everything to auto or default in BIOS, and only the multi to 44x and still got 46x. Then I uninstalled AISuite, used Asus Unofficial Cleaner, and now it is working but not good, voltages are hard to control, EPU sometimes stops working. I think the BIOS devs are thinking only in 3rd gen processors now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2012)

IDK Erixx I only ran the 3750K in mine and I don't see the issues you were describing in your log. Very possible this is geared to Gen3 though. Also still on the 12xx bios


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> IDK Erixx I only ran the 3750K in mine and I don't see the issues you were describing in your log. Very possible this is geared to Gen3 though. Also still on the 12xx bios



I did see the same as Erixx with both 3570k and 3770k, that's part of what I experienced, for sure. I can push the button and swap BIOSes and go back to that crap, any time. 

Honestly, I think there is new UEFI base code, might be part of the problem, will have to give them a few versions to get it nicely sorted out.


----------

